# Your Opinion on Pietro?



## Freya (Aug 4, 2013)

Honestly I really don't know what to think of him. On one hand, he's colorful and kinda cute. On the other, he's very creepy and I hate clowns x.x Opinions?


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

I quite like him


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

Lots of people dislike him but I think he's fine.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 4, 2013)

There's nothing really special about him, I have no idea why people want him lol.


----------



## Mint (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate clowns, but I really like him.  It's great when I have visitors over and they run away from because they find him creepy. 8D


----------



## TamaMushroom (Aug 4, 2013)

Honestly the Sheep villagers are weird to me because they wear scarves instead of clothes, you can't really see the design on their scarves. I understand that they have wool, but they kinda broke the mold if you know what I'm saying. 
And I don't hate clowns I just don't like them. Pietro looks like one and he has too many colors going on. 

So I don't like Pietro, but I don't hate him.


----------



## Chu (Aug 4, 2013)

I love my clown baby! 

I mean I love clowns anyway, my office in my house dedicated to clowns and carnivals. And I love colors and he's so perfect omg. I bought my pietro for 1mil bells and he parked his house in a horrible, horrible spot and I was so mad. But as soon as he moved in and I started talking to him all was forgiven. I really do adore him. And his house is near the train station so he often greets my visitors.


----------



## Lykke (Aug 4, 2013)

He's scary, if I ever get him I'll probably get scared every time I look at him


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 4, 2013)

Clowns are scary. He's terrifying.


----------



## windfall (Aug 4, 2013)

I am not a fan :x


----------



## SunRaven01 (Aug 4, 2013)

I LOVE Pietro and I hope I get him in my town as soon as possible.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 4, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> There's nothing really special about him, I have no idea why people want him lol.



He's special all over! I think he's pretty damn cool. I like creepy clowns 
But I can understand why so many people loathe him. Clowns are not for everyone.


----------



## princelio (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't like clowns, but I love Pietro. I adore rainbows and his face paint doesn't even bother me. I met him once in my campsite and had a good time chatting with him, he's neat.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2013)

Do not like at all. I'd rather have Lionel than him and Lionel isn't the best looking Lion.


----------



## Zerokii (Aug 4, 2013)

Humm... Eh, I don't particularly like clowns. I'd let him move if he ever came to my town.


----------



## sodappend (Aug 4, 2013)

I think he's kinda cool now

But I still wouldn't want him in my town. He doesn't really look very good.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 4, 2013)

i adore pietro!

really, i hate (human) clowns, but a sheep clown is adorbz


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't like him! :c


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 4, 2013)

I like bright, colourful stuff, but I dislike clowns. So all in all, I guess I don't really mind Pietro. The fact that he's a sheep also (positively) influences my opinion on him.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 4, 2013)

I keep hoping I'll find him so I have have him in my village. The only interaction I've ever had with Pietro was when he was a customer in my coffee shop. That was the first time I ever saw him and I thought he looked really great. I'm still trying to find him, but he's soooo popular around here that as soon as someone offers him as a giveaway, he's snatched up long before I can put in a request. I figure I'll get him eventually--it's just a matter of how patient I can be and keep resetting for new campers.


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 4, 2013)

I like him, I'd quite like him in my town.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 4, 2013)

i love him - he's my dream villager~
he's actually my desktop wallpaper on my computer.

i think he is absolutely adorable - but then again, I love _all_ of the sheep villagers to begin with. i think his design is really unique.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 4, 2013)

he's the sweetest thing ever, and I love his catchphrase. I don't care what people say about him, I actually love clowns, even though they scare me lol

unfortunately, he moved out without asking me...


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 4, 2013)

He's weird and unique. I like him  Although, I'm not gonna go out of my way to find him (not on my dream list) + he's a sheep and I love all sheep villagers.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 4, 2013)

I like him. I wouldn't have him in my town, though, I've run into him so much I don't find it fun bumping into him anymore.


----------



## Lin (Aug 4, 2013)

He'd fit well in my town since it means Rainbow... but I still don't like him much. I don't like clowns. He's cute overall but his house is SCARY to me. T_T


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 4, 2013)

Scary, just no.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 4, 2013)

terrifying


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> There's nothing really special about him, I have no idea why people want him lol.



I know right? I don't think he's creepy for a clown but it's either overrated one time and now it's underrated lol.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 4, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I know right? I don't think he's creepy for a clown but it's either overrated one time and now it's underrated lol.



;-;


----------



## Struzana (Aug 4, 2013)

I want him in my town!! I love clowns, he's so cute!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 4, 2013)

I find him terrifying and his house reminds me of some ironically themed torture chamber. Sort of like where you would expect the Joker to lock up Batman and Robin after he captures them.


----------



## chriss (Aug 4, 2013)

I love him! If I had space, I'd so have him in my town D;


----------



## Misaka (Aug 4, 2013)

Personally, I'm not fond of his design. It's too bright for my likes, and I'm not a fan of his personality. I'm looking forward to the day he tells me he's moving out of town.


----------



## jPottie (Aug 4, 2013)

I think he's cool, I wouldn't mind having him.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't like clowns in horror fiction (yeah, thanks to Stephen King and his novel It and the relentless Pennywise, yiiikes) but this is Animal Crossing and I cannot find anything about this game creepy. So, yeah, Pietro looks okay to me. He turned up as an out-of-towner to buy coffee when my mayor was working at the cafe. I thought he's kind of cute, being so colourful.  I wouldn't mind him moving in and living in Zingzang for a while.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate clowns, and he?s creepy....


----------



## Ami (Aug 5, 2013)

Not a fan of him nor clowns. But he's not so bad/


----------



## pikaprince (Aug 5, 2013)

He said I was a bad mayor and I think he's quite ugly, so dislike for me.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

Worst _thing_ ever


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2013)

I absolutely adore him! Found him at my camp and snagged him up!

Honk honk c:


----------



## Nineflower (Aug 5, 2013)

My inner love for Pietro has awakened!

I think Pietro is adorable and I'm glad he's a smug personality because if he were anything else, he'd drive me crazy and I'd want him gone. The fact that he's a closet nerd, dances to cheer me up and dreams of publicity and romance is both silly and little sad coming from a little clown sheep but I've loved him ever since he showed up in my town.


----------



## Happy-Toast (Aug 5, 2013)

Scary? Terrifying? I think...NAY!


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2013)

Bizarre. I'd probably like him more if he weren't a sheep.


----------



## Violit (Aug 5, 2013)

I find him cute!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't like him. It's not that he's a clown. I just don't care for the fact that he's so colorful.


----------



## flyingpigs (Aug 5, 2013)

Clowns scare me to death.
If I had him I would scream and run when I saw him.


----------



## Moike (Aug 5, 2013)

I was weirded out at first. The outside of his house was pretty strange, then seeing his illusion walls with just boxes inside was stranger. Oh man he has grown on me though. Now he is one of my favorite neighbors. He has already suggested a Pyramid, Sphinx, and a Totem Pole to Isabelle. He sends me the funniest letters too.


----------



## laceydearie (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm scared of clowns and I don't really like the sheep villagers, so no go for me.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 5, 2013)

He's creepy. I thought he was a girl at first. He seems like a nice guy, if I got him, I'd keep him.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 5, 2013)

I want him really bad  I LOVE CLOWNS!!! especially evil ones


----------



## duet (Aug 5, 2013)

I think he's adorable! He's so colorful :3
My friend has him in her town and when I visited she had a double rainbow.. Pietro under a double rainbow looks majestic XD


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 5, 2013)

im terrified of clowns and sheep so this is a bad mix


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> im terrified of clowns and sheep so this is a bad mix



lmao
I am obsessed with clowns haha creepy ones too, like IT (pennywise) hes amazing, I will be getting his tattoo one me along with a few other horror movies.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 5, 2013)

MamaMyers said:


> lmao
> I am obsessed with clowns haha creepy ones too, like IT (pennywise) hes amazing, I will be getting his tattoo one me along with a few other horror movies.



noooooooooooooooo *Hides under bed*


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2013)

NOBODY LOVES HIM HAHAHA
Ahem... He looks okay but I don't want him in my tow... Phobia of clowns cough cough..


----------



## Marceline (Aug 6, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Gawwh, I really want him! I personally think clowns are pretty cool. He's rainbow too. RAINBOW. There could be a storm in my town and Pietro would be there, making everything all happy and bright with his rainbow body. xD
He better say some whacky fun stuff too. ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 6, 2013)

He's unique, and that's all I really like about him.


----------



## Freya (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know so many people had opinions on Pietro  Haha


----------



## kitanii (Aug 6, 2013)

I think he's a very interesting villager! But I wouldn't want him in my town, I just don't think he meshes well with the sort of villagers I have now >w<


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 6, 2013)

IF ANYONE IS WILLING to give him to me, look at my sig for ones I would trade 
(sorry caps was on)


----------



## Megan. (Aug 6, 2013)

I think he's kind of creepy. I wouldn't want him in my town that's for sure. :3​


----------



## rachums (Aug 6, 2013)

I stumbled across him when I was browsing in the Dream Suite... I can see why people like him, because he's different and extremely colourful and I guess, kinda cute. Then again I can see why people don't like him. I don't really have an opinion, but he definitely can't be missed in a crowd.


----------



## Niya (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't like clowns at all. But I think Pietro is kind of a cutie pie!


----------



## Elektrikk (Aug 6, 2013)

i am actually quite scared of clowns....


----------



## Zebrarella (Dec 29, 2013)

Ive always wanted and always WILL want peitro!!!


----------



## fancy_pirate (Dec 29, 2013)

He popped up unannounced in my first New Leaf town and terrified me, but I haven't had him since. He's kinda grown on me (I subconsciously begin to like things that most people hate out of contrary-ness/spite). Although, every time I see him now, I hear, "Eh, Pietro; oui, oui, baguette!" from that video about getting villagers to move out. XD


----------



## beffa (Dec 29, 2013)

he's cute! i dislike the sheep but he's cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



fancy_pirate said:


> He popped up unannounced in my first New Leaf town and terrified me, but I haven't had him since. He's kinda grown on me (I subconsciously begin to like things that most people hate out of contrary-ness/spite). Although, every time I see him now, I hear, "Eh, Pietro; oui, oui, baguette!" from that video about getting PWPs. XD


bahahahahahah yeah i remember that every time i see him


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't like him, but I don't have an issue with him. Sheep are okay, and although I don't like clowns he's not that bad for a clown. I would tolerate him in my town, but he would not be staying.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate clowns, but Pietro has grown on me a lot. He's so colorful!


----------



## Hype (Dec 29, 2013)

Eh he's okay but I wouldn't want him in my town.


----------



## Improv (Dec 29, 2013)

he's pretty freaking ugly imo


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

Not the biggest fan.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 29, 2013)

Clowns are scary :'(


----------



## alicooper (Dec 29, 2013)

Terrifying. I wish he was peppy or something maybe that would help :S


----------



## skyandpie (Dec 29, 2013)

I really, really didn't like Pietro very much but I grew to like him. He's not so bad I guess.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 29, 2013)

I hope I never have him in my town tbh.


----------



## lizzyrose (Dec 29, 2013)

my opinion is that he should move in to my town ;_; he's so cute and clown-ish


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 29, 2013)

He creepy. If he shows up in my town, I would beat him up, then bury pitfalls in front of his house.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

He's the best sheep apart from Muffy (and maybe willow too), the rest look like overweight bowling pins that can't stand up


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 29, 2013)

50/50. It depends if he grows on me. Hes pretty cute though. But if he didn't grow on me I would've let him move.


----------



## momayo (Dec 29, 2013)

I wasn't sure what to make of him first, but now we're best buds. I blame the wide, goofy smile. I do admit he looks a bit terrifying though.


----------



## Anya (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not afraid of clowns, but he creeps me out. D: I love sheep and everything, but all that makeup and dat smile...


----------



## momayo (Dec 29, 2013)

The beady eyes and the weird facial marks don't help either

wait why am I dissing my villager I love that guy


----------



## faerie (Dec 29, 2013)

I had him in my town not by choice and no offense to others who have him as a dreamie, but he's nightmare fuel to me *shudders*


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2013)

I think he's cute v . v


----------



## Cou (Dec 29, 2013)

I actually had him set his plot during my first week of playing New Leaf. I liked him and hesitated letting him go.


----------



## Omville (Dec 29, 2013)

I love him, but it's mainly because I love anything rainbow-colored.


----------



## Twisk (Dec 29, 2013)

I personally kind of like how colorful and eye-catching he is (and I'm not afraid of clowns), but he's not a #1 dreamie for me. I'd probably choose different smugs over him.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't like him but I don't hate him.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate clowns, but I love Pietro! He is super adorable, and his wool is like rainbow petals made of felt. Like an art project~


----------



## DJjeff20 (Dec 30, 2013)

I love him! I've always loved clowns, and I LOVE his colors! He always makes me smile when I talk to or see him. When I'm having a bad day, he always makes it better  Pietro will always have a special place in my heart.




Love you Pietro <3


----------



## juneau (Dec 30, 2013)

First time I saw him was in a town I was visiting - I was shocked when I first saw him, couldn't tell what kind of animal he was (I also wasn't used to the sheep model since I hadn't seen it before, so the fact that he was a sheep didn't immediately jump to mind). But yeah, I thought he was like a small fat child at first, and it was just really bizarre for me. 

Looking at him now, I guess it's a cool design and I'm neutral about him. Don't really love or hate him. That picture of him's cute though. ^


----------



## Arkay (Dec 31, 2013)

He moved right on top of my path, and his house is just an eyesore.


----------



## Sheba (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh god I find him horrible. Not because I find clowns creepy, but because his design is just an eyesore and looks so unnatural. I'm not a fan of any of the super-unnatural looking villagers (which is why I don't get why people like Stitches or Merengue), but he's the worst because uggggh bright colors.


----------



## id6016 (Dec 31, 2013)

Arkay said:


> He moved right on top of my path, and his house is just an eyesore.



i agree, his house is such an eyesore
but ive always loved clowns, cause i had a bad childhood and clowns always had a way of cheering me up
so i really like pietro


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 18, 2014)

I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Swiftstream (May 18, 2014)

Scary as heck


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

I love Pietro <3 He's one of the cutest villagers~ ^^

Edit: Old thread O_O


----------



## Sanaki (May 18, 2014)

Creepy sheepy.


----------



## saehanfox (May 18, 2014)

50% like him, the other half hate him; I'm on the other half


----------



## poliwag0 (May 18, 2014)

clowns are terrifying. ;_; i hate him.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 18, 2014)

I didn't like him at all when he moved in. His overall design hurt my eyes and the song in his house isn't my favorite.


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

hijessicarose said:


> There's nothing really special about him, I have no idea why people want him lol.



LIES! He is the only clown sheep! Plus, this thread is silly ;-;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

I will never understand how clowns are scary......Pennywise isn't scary. Joker isn't scary. Harley Quinn is sexy (ESPECIALLY with her new VA). Seriously I don't understand how they are scary.


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I will never understand how clowns are scary......Pennywise isn't scary. Joker isn't scary. Harley Quinn is sexy (ESPECIALLY with her new VA). Seriously I don't understand how they are scary.



Oh Harley ♥


----------



## poliwag0 (May 18, 2014)

Pietro gives me nightmares


----------



## Leopardfire (May 18, 2014)

I'm indifferent. He's sorta cute, but sorta scary at the same time.


----------



## Straw hat (May 18, 2014)

I find some clowns cool. Some are awfully ridiculous. Some are awesome scary, some are laughable at being scary.

But for this digital clown sheep... He's one of a kind, and that's something I really enjoy. But mmmmmmmyeah, I wouldn't take him, at least not at first. But who knows, he might show another side to me.


----------



## Umbvix (May 18, 2014)

I can see why some people like him, but I'm personally not a fan.


----------



## Stitched (May 18, 2014)

I like him.  If he ever found his way into my town, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## jiheishou (May 18, 2014)

I think he's terrifying! I also prefer more natural-colored animals tho.


----------



## purple888 (May 18, 2014)

I don't like him..


----------



## MayorSaki (May 18, 2014)

He's a sheep and I think it's adorable, but he's so creepy. I can't stand clowns, they're just too terrifying D:


----------



## kitanii (May 19, 2014)

I love how unique he is, but he's also quite the eyesore.


----------



## Hirisa (May 19, 2014)

kitanii said:


> I love how unique he is, but he's also quite the eyesore.


This is the most elegant way I've ever heard someone call someone else ugly. I'm laughing so hard right now..bravo!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

Pietro! The LEAST scary villager in the game! He looks awesome!


----------



## Clover (May 19, 2014)

I like him and once really wanted him to be my town's smug. However, I think his voice is not chipper enough and it makes him sound a little jaded.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2014)

I like him, I have him in my second town


----------



## Libra (May 19, 2014)

I have no idea; I've never really seen him or talked to him.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (May 19, 2014)

I really like Pietro.. If he hadnt moved right in frount of my cafe he would probably still be in my town.


----------



## giamiabia (May 19, 2014)

I loves him and hop he pops up in one of my towns.


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

I really like him! I always thought his design was interesting and I was happy ro adopt him to spare him the void a while back. He's gone now but I kind of regret letting him go. I'll proabyl get him back when I can, he's so cute.


----------



## Zeiro (May 19, 2014)

I like his uniqueness.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 19, 2014)

pietro is pretty cool. i love him


----------



## kasane (May 19, 2014)

Well I don't like clowns (not to the point that they terrify me), but I don't mind Pietro, I guess.
And I like rainbow colourful villagers despite my colour preferences of darker colours


----------



## Renkindle (May 19, 2014)

He scares me.


----------



## insa (May 19, 2014)

He's nothing special in my eyes


----------



## cookieangal (Jul 27, 2014)

I love him SO MUCH


----------



## Bublah (Jul 27, 2014)

Pietro... I miss him... i started a new game and its not the same...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 27, 2014)

I think he's cute.


----------



## Tropicana (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't like clows and he looks creepy. I was once resetting for Marshall and a plot for Pietro appeared. I turned off my 3DS as fast as I could xd. He's also too colorful for my taste.


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 27, 2014)

I think he's cute.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2014)

I think he's cute.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

I think he's pretty adorable. =3


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Cute! I would totes get him if he's available!


----------



## Siobhan (Jul 27, 2014)

*Terrifying.* Him and Astrid both. Clowns are awful.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

He looks like a rainbow cotton candy. 

I would adopt him.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 27, 2014)

This thread is pretty old but whatever
I think he's pretty cute.  I'm not a fan of clowns in real life, but a sheep clown is adorable to me ;; Pietro doesn't deserve as much hate as he gets.


----------



## Locket (Jul 27, 2014)

He is a freaking clown. He is scary. After having him I got terrified of K.K. Parade.


----------



## JayTrain (Jul 27, 2014)

OMG I Love pietro . He is one of my favorite villager and I got a cool pic with him in my gallery


----------



## Delphine (Jul 27, 2014)

I have no opinion on Pietro ._.


----------



## Alette (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't personally like clowns, and Pietro does scare me a little because of that. If he was simply a rainbow sheep and not a clown sheep I think I'd be more open to having him in my town.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 27, 2014)

I can understand why people hate Pietro (Cuz fear of clowns and all that), but I personally think he's swell.
But Curlos is better, honestly.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2014)

When he moved in my town, my initial reaction was, "meh."

I like his design, though personally his personality does not quite seem to suit his design. In other words, I would like him a lot more if he was a cranky villager.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

Pietro is...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Colourful ball for fun


----------



## lutrea (Jul 27, 2014)

He's alright. I had him before, I think he was one of my starters but I really didn't like him at the time. Looking back, I guess he was kind of adorable, but eh. xD I just am not a fan of any of the sheep.


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 27, 2014)

honk honk


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't like any of the sheep. He's just the freakiest sheep.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 27, 2014)

I find him kinda creepy, honestly. My nephew used to have him, and he made his greeting "I'M PIETRO" which was...weird to say the least.


----------



## Sundance99 (Jul 27, 2014)

I had him one time and could not wait for him to leave!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a bad fear of clowns irl but I like Pietro, he's kinda cute.


----------



## Ankhes (Jul 27, 2014)

I adore Pietro and will never lose him again.  He's cute, sweet, and even tho, like most everybody else I don't care for clowns, he somehow won me over at once.  Plus, I love his house.  I find it fun and cheery.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

He's ok. If I were to make a horror town I'd be all over him.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't like clowns cause I find them creepy so I don't like Pietro.


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 27, 2014)

I've had Pietro and he's not exactly my cup of tea. I can see why others like him, though.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Meh. Really don't have much of an opinion regarding him. Seen him in other towns and he seems alright, but nothing I really want.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 27, 2014)

He's a bit... Un-natural. The fact that he has a Smug voice makes him kinda freaky. I had him and he totally ruined the character of my town. He's ok if you have like a bright and colorful town or princess theme, but he is rather loud if you catch my drift.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

clap for pietro


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 28, 2014)

I kinda like him, and he is goes well with Smug personality since he is a clown XD


----------



## lykkelille (Jan 10, 2015)

Up


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 10, 2015)

I hate clowns, I've had a major fear of them since I was little (a childhood trauma I had repressed for many years made me remember why) and yeah. I don't like him. I hope I never get him in my towns.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 10, 2015)

I need green flowers to decorate his house


----------



## Caius (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey, keep in mind when posting about when the thread was last responded to. We call it "necroing." This thread is pretty old and probably should have had a new thread made rather than a response.


----------



## pwincess (Jan 11, 2015)

one of my favourites. he's so cute and plushie~
i imagine him with an innocent, soft sounding voice (also french accent bc cmon) and despite his smug personality, treat him a lil bit like a lazy kid. he's never been mean and all my other villagers like him - no one's ever said anything bad so.


----------



## Biskit11 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think he is cool because he is smug. Probably the only sheep I kind of like.


----------



## Azza (Jan 11, 2015)

I have him! He's so awesome, and all the different colours on him look good imo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

Why has this been bumped? Oh well. I LOVE PIETRO Cx


----------



## oreo (Jan 11, 2015)

He looks cute but I don't like human clowns. ; n ;


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 11, 2015)

Pietro is fine in my book. I've always thought of him as a lazy villager though.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't really like clowns but I think Pietro is cute!~ He's one of the few sheep characters I like :>


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 11, 2015)

Pietro is love Pietro is life​


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 11, 2015)

Pietro's wool colors are pretty, but the clown makeup ruins him for me. Clowns are weird.


----------



## meo (Jan 11, 2015)

He's cute. I think he has a really creative design and I can appreciate him as a character. I personally wouldn't use him in my towns because his pastel vibrant palette would contract in my town themes.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 11, 2015)

I think he's adorable. People clowns are creepy. Happy cartoon clown sheep? Not creepy at all!


----------



## chivels (Jan 11, 2015)

Pietro is pretty cool! I don't understand why people dislike clowns so much, but he is a Smug, so his personality is adorable.
I also find his house rather amusing, and his music is hilarious! xD

The only thing I dislike about him is his sense in placing housing. His rainbow colored house is right in front of my Town Hall.
OMG.

So for me, Pietro: 8/10


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 11, 2015)

I think he's really cute honestly! I love how his color scheme is a rainbow. He's so colorful


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jan 11, 2015)

He's so awesome!


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 14, 2015)

Pietro seems like one of the most divisive villagers in the whole game.


----------



## Kendai (Aug 14, 2015)

At first, I didn't like him. Didn't like the colors, didn't like his house, didn't like his makeup especially. Creepy clowns. *shudder*

Then I made Big Top. Now he's kinda necessary for the theme. Let's see how I like him when I actually get him for my town!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

He's a terrible devil clown, the worst villiger in all of ACNL.
I hate him with a passion, we are arch enemies.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

I like him.


----------



## Celty (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm indifferent towards him.  He definitely gained some popularity due to the Chuggaaconroy LP, but I don't personally see what's so great about him.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 14, 2015)

Colorful like a clown but not my style


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 14, 2015)

He's a cool psychedelic looking clown sheep, I'd have him in my town if I didn't already have 2 smugs.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 14, 2015)

If he was lazy... he wouldn't be so bad.

He has scarred me for life, he is the mare in nightmare.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

I really like Pietro, to be honest. He's colorful, he's wacky, he's just an all-around awesome villager!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 14, 2015)

A lot of people dislike him and find him terrifying just because he's a clown. In my opinion, I think he's adorable. I absolutely love him.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Aug 14, 2015)

Love him. He'd fit right in with my town.


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Aug 14, 2015)

I DESPISE him. A fat CLOWN that flirts with you?! BLECK!


----------



## Ender (Aug 15, 2015)

Pietro?

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

aww
I don't love Pietro, but he's sort of cool.
He has my birthday, so what can I say?


----------



## coderp (Aug 15, 2015)

Absolutely the last villager I would let soil the purity of my town.


----------



## Shay10 (Aug 15, 2015)

I think Pietro is amazing!!!! I've had him  for a while now and he's always very cheerful and gets along with everyone in my town! He is also very active in asking for town projects! I think people dislike him because of the stigma on clowns. Not all clowns are evil, Pietro definitely isn't. I love his cute smug personality too!!!


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 15, 2015)

I gotta say. He's my favorite villager to date. I understand he's on the spectrum of "I HATE HIM or I love him" since his design can't please everybody. But he's really a sweet heart. That old saying that says "Don't judge a book by its cover" really comes into play here. Like him or hate him, everybody has their opinions and is entitled to them. But mine stands strong. He's colorful and adorable and I couldn't ask for a better villager.


----------



## Valliecat (Aug 15, 2015)

I absolutely adore him. I have him in my town and he's a keeper <3 Who doesn't want a rainbow clown sheep in their town?!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm pretty creeped out by him, I'm sure he would have been a lot better if he were lazy, give smug personality to the wrong villager and it can mess up everything.


----------



## chainosaur (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm indifferent toward him, but I can see why he's typically judged with the "love him or hate him" scale.


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 15, 2015)

He's my favorite!  He's the sweetest & says funny / weird things


----------



## Rasha (Aug 15, 2015)

Pietro is awesome. I love him <3


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 15, 2015)

H A T E


----------



## -Roxie- (Aug 15, 2015)

I think he's pretty adorable but his red hair creeps me out for some reason


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 15, 2015)

I personally think it's really easy to overlook the clown aspect of him and just see him as an awesome rainbow-coloured sheep. He may be a little creepy at first, but really, he's an awesome villager. I kind of regret not picking him up in the campsite.


----------



## Myax (Aug 15, 2015)

I find clowns really creepy, but Pietro doesn't give me the clown feel. To me he is just a rainbow ball of cuteness. He was the first villager to move into my town and I won't let him leave now. He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

He's cute. Awesome house too.


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 15, 2015)

I found him to be pretty awesome in Chugga's LP on ACNL. If I wanted a second Smug, I'd go for pietro!


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 15, 2015)

reminds me of balloon furniture


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 15, 2015)

He moved in on the path so I don't like him


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 15, 2015)

I hate clowns, but I think he's really cute


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Aug 15, 2015)

Pietro is a god among us mortals


----------



## EyItsJay (Jul 15, 2016)

I just got Pietro and he is so cool!! Man even tough I hate clowns he's so adorable and cool!


----------



## nintendoanna (Jul 15, 2016)

i hate clowns too but then i realize how can sheep be clowns and now im really confused


----------



## treetops (Jul 15, 2016)

Pietro is hilarious. The idea of a rainbow clown sheep is so silly, but it works in the world of Animal Crossing. Plus, he's a smug villager, and I love smugs so much.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2016)

A little scary... He showed up in my campsite twice now... He looks fine, and I don't have a phobia regarding clowns, but I'm not a fan. .<.


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 15, 2016)

He's my next door neighbour in my town. I like him. He called himself my "best friend" in a letter recently.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Wait... How can this thread have 22 pages?

PS: I love Pietro


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

Pietro's a cool guy


----------



## Crona (Jul 15, 2016)

i dislike clowns, but i think pietro is pretty cute.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 16, 2016)

The ONE sheep I don't care for. Don't hate just "eh" on him. A clown? Really?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't find him creepy, I just don't like him


----------



## TrinaAitch (Jul 16, 2016)

I hate clowns, but Pietro is a nice guy.  I couldn't help but like him.  Didn't stop me from TTing him out when I got the chance to get Ankha though.  I couldn't find anyone who'd take him so he doesn't seem that popular to me.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jul 16, 2016)

Although I'm terrified of clowns, I find Pietro's design to be cute. He honestly doesn't even look like a clown to me, just very colorful. Some people don't like that, but I think it just adds to his character.


----------



## Miii (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't really like him :U


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

i don't like him. i'm horrified of him tbh.


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 16, 2016)

He's just too colorful but he's okay.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 16, 2016)

He's kinda cute. I find his house to be way creepier tbh. There's just something about it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 16, 2016)

I have never liked him....I adore Stephen King and his books and IT just happens to be my favourite story. But every time I see a clown I am always reminded of Pennywise. Plus I just don't really like the design of the sheep


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 16, 2016)

I... don't really care for him, but that may or may not change if he ever moves into my town.


----------



## lolita.x (Jul 16, 2016)

i have never had him in my town but by what ive seen of him he seems... okay? i dont really know how to feel about him either tbh. i think hes sort of cute but more on the slightly creepy side.


----------



## estypest (Jul 16, 2016)

Pietro is a jerk ... he was in my campsite and I wanted him to move in, but he kept refusing. Pff, jerk.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 16, 2016)

Clowns are creepy and it took me a while not to hate him but now I find him very cheerful and happy.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jul 16, 2016)

On the fence about Pietro. He has a cool design, very unique, but it's more or less how he's been acting in my village which puts me on the fence. I've seen him anger Punchy and Rory, while walking off, he gave me a garbage pail, and told that he doesn't like Lolly's catchphrase. But there has been times where he redeems himself, when he gives me harmonious-themed furniture that I need, buying my stuff from Re-tail, and plotting in a place that can make Ace Venturea's parking skills look amateurish (He plotted RIGHT on a space that was cornered by three pathways, without interfering with the construction at ALL).


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm not scared of clowns or have a fear of them in any way so to me he isn't freaky but I can understand people who dislike him for that reason. On the other hand although i'm not scared of clowns I just think it's slightly a bit creepy having a clown flirt with you because he's a smug and all, and clowns definitely don't do that kind of thing in real life. But then again it's animal crossing so what was I expecting LOL. Personally I don't mind him and I wouldn't be too bothered if he moved into my town but I don't think i'd go out of my way to have him in town. Although I remember when I was younger I wanted him and Muffy in a town together because I shipped them lmao.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 16, 2016)

I think he's adorable!


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 17, 2016)

I had Pietro in my first town, and he creeped me out, but over time I have started to love the sheep villagers in general, and he has also grown on me, but does not live in any of my towns anymore.  I think he's pretty cute, but I don't know if he would fit any of my themes.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't like Pietro or sheep at all except for Muffy.


----------



## Wishii (Jul 17, 2016)

I like him, I actually have him in my town as a dreamie. I dont mind clowns much in real life, so I think he's quite cute and has alot of charm. Im also a big fan of the pok?mon starter popplio (#teampopplio) so maybe theres something about the clownish look that appeals to me as cute.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

'love em, absolutely love em


----------



## Lippysue (Jul 17, 2016)

Love him!


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 17, 2016)

I think he's quite cute.
I used to collect the porcelain clowns when I was about 12 or 13, so they don't really bother me. And he's colorful so I mean, win win.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 17, 2016)

He's not bad. I'm not scared of clowns I think that's why.
I can't English today


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 17, 2016)

He never really fits in my town, because I'm usually going for a nature themed town. I don't really like him, but I could live with him if he ever moved in.


----------



## EyItsJay (Jul 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Pietro's a cool guy


Agreed :cool


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 22, 2016)

i've never had him in any of my towns before, but i think he's great! i love how colourful he is (then again, what else did you expect from a clown sheep? lol) and he's a smug, which is one of my favourite personalities!


----------



## PinkWater (Jul 22, 2016)

I adore him cuz I'm a sucker for bright, crazy-looking villagers. He'seven on of my dreamies <3


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 22, 2016)

I really like Pietro, he's one of my favorite villagers and just adorable. I also like his unique, colorful look.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 22, 2016)

he could be cuter but eh he's alright. like most other sheep more tho.,,.


----------



## px41 (Jul 22, 2016)

Pietro is just a regular person who decided that they wanted to live as a clown, so they act like any normal person, but with clown make-up. They're a bff.


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 22, 2016)

I absolutely HATE clowns, yet I love Pietro. I don't know how that works lol. But he's like a rainbow so I like him. 
And he sort of fits my town theme. His smile is kinda creepy though, but he's still my dreamie.


----------



## Greggy (Jul 22, 2016)

Pietro is cool. Pietro is adorable. Pietro is one of my top 5 smugs


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

i like his clown theme. his bright colors make him really cute, but he's not my dreamie


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 23, 2016)

ahh Pietro oh my god. One of my faves for sure. Him and Julian together in one town is just. ahhh


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 23, 2016)

He's just fine, I'm not that scared of him considering my phobia of clowns. But since he still looks like a clown i dont really want him. I'm sorry Pietro


----------



## Shinx (Jul 23, 2016)

he's adorable and i love his colors! i don't see him as a smug however. then again, i can't decide what personality would fit him best, haha.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jul 23, 2016)

He's quite cute but he's also a bit scary looking so I'm not sure to be honest


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm pretty neutral on him to be honest.


----------



## freqrexy (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh man... Because he's a clown, I'm totally torn as to how he should be seen. XD Granted, I had him in my town and he was such a beautiful multi-colored ray of sunshine, which makes him very unusual for a sheep.  Considering that AC is full of unusual animals, this is one quirk I can seriously get behind and love him for what he is 

Though, considering he's based off a clown in appearance, I can understand why some might get freaked out by him.  Myself, clown appearances don't faze me in the sloghtest and I see him as a much-friendlier-and-a-little-less-cynical equivalent to Krusty the Clown frim The Simosons, if you understand what he's like XD


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

I honestly hate him. 

Back in 2013, and I first discovered him, I vowed to myself if I ever got him, I would reset my town immediately. 

It was kind of stupid of me, and I definitely wouldn't reset my town now...but I still hate him.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jul 23, 2016)

Honestly I liked having him, but I wish his head was more rainbow instead of the red afro, and also I kinda sorta hate how he moved without telling me so that kinda put him on my bad list


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

He looks like Fruit Loops.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Awful. Bad. Creepy. Disgusting. Ew.


----------



## Ramune (Dec 10, 2016)

He's such a cutie! He's the first sheep I found very adorable c:


----------



## papyrus (Dec 10, 2016)

I like him, his house is amazing


----------



## Loriii (Dec 10, 2016)

Never had him before but he's one of the few smugs that I like and he's a sheep so that's a plus for me.


----------



## TJBambi93 (Dec 10, 2016)

He's no Woolio, that's for certain. XD


----------



## Laureline (Dec 10, 2016)

He's creepy and forever on my villagers I will never allow to live in my town list.


----------



## hamster (Dec 10, 2016)

love him. going to have him in my town soon & i also want marcel because they're the perfect match


----------



## Zireael (Dec 10, 2016)

Absolutely hideous. And I didn't know he was a smug until now, that makes him all the more disturbing.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> Absolutely hideous. And I didn't know he was a smug until now, that makes him all the more disturbing.



got 'em


----------



## Tobiume (Dec 10, 2016)

needs to leave forever or wash his face with some cleanser.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

I ignore the fact that he has clown features. I really like his design and I think he's cute with the little heart around his eye. So colorful.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't love the sheep. I don't love him. He's better than Timbra, Eunice, Baabara, and especially Cashmere though. That's it.


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 11, 2016)

Ami Mercury said:


> I will never understand how clowns are scary......Pennywise isn't scary. Joker isn't scary. Harley Quinn is sexy (ESPECIALLY with her new VA). Seriously I don't understand how they are scary.



Agreed, I don't really get the whole scary clown thing either... They're just not scary to me

As for Pietro, I like him, though I've never had him in my town.


----------



## TooManyBunnies (Dec 11, 2016)

My grandfather built a crib for me when I was born. I was nearly two by the time I could tell my parents that the clown face on the inside of it terrified me. To heck with all clowns.


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 11, 2016)

Not a fan. Just don't like the big, bulky sheep villagers.


----------



## twigmumbles (Dec 11, 2016)

i love him! he's not a dreamy but if i got him i'd love him


----------



## piercedhorizon (Dec 11, 2016)

I like him he has always been one of those villagers where every time I start over Im like i hope i get him, but hes not that kind of villager that I would actively seek?


----------



## Jordon (Dec 11, 2016)

I love him! He's in my town and I've wanted him since Chuggaconroy's Let's Play.


----------



## ashlif (Dec 11, 2016)

He is great! He is a cute little sheep that's a clown. He doesn't look that creepy.


----------



## galaxyp (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't like him, he just looks  downright creepy to me.
I don't know what I'll do if he ever moves in


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2016)

Hes adorable! If we were allowed 15 villagers in our towns, I would have him in it! =)


----------



## cavityprince (Dec 11, 2016)

He keeps talking about his outfit but he *isn't wearing anything*


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 11, 2016)

*



I hate clowns and generally the bright intense colors are a bit much for me, but I actually really like Pietro.  He doesn't really look like a clown to me-- at least not in a way that scares me?  While his design is a little loud for me and I might not want him in my main town, it's still cute and suits him!   I might be biased though, I adore smug villagers and the sheep villagers are some of my favorites.  I'm hoping to make a sleepy town with all sheep... It just seems pleasant... <3    




​*


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Sep 25, 2017)

Pietro moved into my town today. It's near the end of September, so you could say he's just in time for the killer-clown craze... I might put a police station near his house, so if he tries to murder anyone Copper or Booker will catch him before he can do it. At any rate, he built his house literally as far away from the train station as it's possible to get, which means that if anyone comes to my town he probably won't frighten them. It could also mean that his intentions are good, but I'm not holding my breath - his catchphrase is 'honk honk'... urgh...


----------



## squidpops (Sep 25, 2017)

He's okay, kinda cute. His design is a bit much to me, but I do like his giant clown nose lol


----------



## Daysie (Sep 25, 2017)

I like Pietro and the way he looks. But I don`t like the outside of his house. The colours don`t fit my town.


----------



## whale-telephone (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a phobia about clowns D:


----------



## 707 (Sep 25, 2017)

He's cute & needs much much love


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm quite fond of most of the sheep. But I really enjoy him for his colors! Thankfully I've never been scared of clowns so to me he is pretty cute. =]

- - - Post Merge - - -



cavityprince said:


> He keeps talking about his outfit but he *isn't wearing anything*



He wears a scarf! Like all the sheep!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 25, 2017)

hijessicarose said:


> There's nothing really special about him, I have no idea why people want him lol.



uh, are you sure that







is not *special*-looking?


----------



## cornimer (Sep 25, 2017)

I screamed internally when he moved into my town. He's super creepy imo


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 25, 2017)

Never had him but I like his bright design, especially the heart and teardrop on his face. He would be perfect in a colourful town! Clowns don't bother me so I'll give him some love


----------



## Flare (Sep 25, 2017)

He's personally very appealing to me. 
Was considering getting him once but currently I'm not so sure about it.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 25, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> uh, are you sure that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This fan art of Pietro changed my opinion of him forever.
When I first saw it my heart melted.

Never had him in a town besides cycling. I'd definitely have him in the right town. He is very sweet.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 25, 2017)

Clowns are one of the least scary things ever (in my opinion) and I honestly don't see how anyone would find him scary. Then again, I don't have a phobia of clowns so I really can't sympathize with those people who do. He's not scary in the slightest to me, however, not with literal mummies like Lucky and Ankha in the game. And it's a cutesy kid's game, nothing is intentionally meant to scare you. 

But he's not cute either. I find his design too bright and colourful and just generally don't like it. It's not my style in the slightest.

In conclusion, Pietro is not scary but nor is he cute. I just don't really like him very much.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 25, 2017)

He's adorable and needs more love..a lot more.


----------



## Mu~ (Sep 25, 2017)

Clowns are creepy, and with that flirty personality it's even worse. Oh, and I hate his furniture


----------



## GeorgiPig (Sep 25, 2017)

I have him in my town, the smug personality fits him nicely. 
Plus I work in a circus so I see clowns all day long; they're just regular people dressed up.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 25, 2017)

Clowns seriously freak me out but I absolutely love Pietro and when he left my old town I reset.
I actually prefer him to both Marshal and Julian.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 25, 2017)

Clowns seriously freak me out but I absolutely love Pietro and when he left my old town I reset.
I actually prefer him to both Marshal and Julian.


----------



## katysu (Sep 25, 2017)

Not read thru 30 pages, but guess with the advent of the new 'It' film, Pietro does come across as sort of creepy to me now.
As I child I loved clowns and loved going to the circus & holiday on ice sort of shows where they had clowns.

I saw a pic on reddit (a while ago) of Frita lying on a bed - and she looked like a potato underneath those French fries - so it made me wonder that Pietro is probably a balloon under the top layer. 

Never had Pietro in any of my towns, & I haven't got his card, so unlikely to get him. Not sure whether I would like him or not. Colourful.


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 28, 2017)

Pietro is one of the most divisive villagers in the whole series.
Half of the fans adore him and the other half despises him.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 28, 2017)

Pietro is such an eyesore :< I don't want to hate on any villagers but yeah..


----------



## CJODell62 (May 20, 2019)

Like I said before, Pietro is *really* divisive.


----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2019)

He is a cool villager! He does not fit with my towns theme unfortunately.


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

I like him quite a lot! He's so cute and the clown face is cute in my opinion. But I understand that some people can find him scary.
Also he shares his birthday with one of my best friend so heh! That's always cool!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

I hate him. 
But someone i know likes him due to his colour scheme.
it's just a opinion. Don't go all crazy on me because I hate piretro


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

He's not the _worst_ villager but I don't care for him


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 20, 2019)

I like him a lot! Very pretty colors


----------



## Tobyjgv (May 20, 2019)

He looks cute and happy! I also am not the biggest fan of clowns, but I can make an acception.
His colors mixed with the happy smile **_AND THE FACT THAT HE IS A SHEEP, MY FAVORITE SPECIES_**, I think he's a sweet little villager, and i'd be happy to hosst him.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 20, 2019)

I've never been afraid of clowns but there was that one time when I was a kid and there was a clown at the church festival who had possibly the worst breath in the world.I think he might have swallowed a dead muskrat or something.That didn't make me afraid of clowns necessarily...probably just people with bad breath.Anyways,I like Pietro's colorfulness and his weird house.He can make any town more interesting....or frightening depending on one's point of view.


----------



## Beanz (May 20, 2019)

Every time I see him I scream for my mommy.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 20, 2019)

I'm probably odd in the fact that I don't really have a strong opinion about Pietro.  I neither love nor hate clowns.  I'm not crazy about too many bright, vibrant colors clashing with each other, but since he is a clown that just makes sense.  I wouldn't go out of my way to get him, but I certainly don't hate him.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 20, 2019)

I love Pietro. He's my next door neighbor in my main, horror-themed town. I'm not scared of clowns and am always kind of baffled that so many people are, but I decided to include him in that town because so many people seem to have the phobia. I decided to make his nicknames for my characters and his catchphrases references to Stephen King's _IT_. That said, I've given some thought to maybe sending him to my hybrid circus/magic show-themed town to hang out with Marcel and Astrid so that I can adopt Freya into my main town as a sort of werewolf reference, but I'm not sure whether I will or not since I might just adopt Freya in the upcoming Switch game.

I like Pietro's colorful design and, honestly, the clown aesthetic is fun in Animal Crossing. Like I just mentioned, I also like Astrid and Marcel and, if he was still a villager in the series, I'd love to have Pierre as well.

Overall, he's one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## maple22 (May 21, 2019)

I think he's cool!!!


----------



## mellachime (May 21, 2019)

I adore clowns and sheep so he is perfect! My clown sheep bf
:^)


----------



## Pellie (May 23, 2019)

I like that guy, he's adorable.


----------



## moonbyu (May 24, 2019)

he's cute! i don't understand the hate he gets!


----------



## WarpDogsVG (May 24, 2019)

Coming into this 9 year old topic to say that he is the worst and I hate him


----------



## Sharla Smith (May 24, 2019)

WarpDogsVG said:


> Coming into this 9 year old topic to say that he is the worst and I hate him



I agree 1000%.

I’m scared of clowns...


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 24, 2019)

Pietro showed up at my campsite twice in a row. I like him but that's suspicious af.


----------



## 707 (May 25, 2019)

he's fluffy rainbow baby
fight me in the parking lot of wendys if u disagree


----------



## neoratz (May 25, 2019)

i hate him

i'm sorry i can't even say that in a joke way i love pietro so much he's my favorite villager and a funny clown
i am so lucky that a villager who is both a clown and my favorite personality exists


----------



## Sharla Smith (May 25, 2019)

neoratz said:


> i hate him
> 
> i'm sorry i can't even say that in a joke way i love pietro so much he's my favorite villager and a funny clown
> i am so lucky that a villager who is both a clown and my favorite personality exists


*goes into a ball and sucking my thumb at your pic*


...DESTROY US ALL.


----------



## Lazaros (May 25, 2019)

Not sure show to feel about him, but his nose looks squishable enough.


----------



## glasspandabear (May 25, 2019)

Haha oh my gosh, I can't believe there's this many pages of discussion about Pietro! Personally, I don't have a problem with him. He's alright. I remember having him move into my town during the big scary clown problem in 2016. That was pretty great


----------



## Maiana (May 27, 2019)

I dislike him because he moved into a bad spot in my town. Tried to time travel to get him out (terrible idea), and lost three of my favorite villagers because of him smh.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 28, 2019)

I like him. I don?t see why people hate him so much.


----------



## peppy villager (May 28, 2019)

He's cute! And kinda creepy if you wanna look at it that way. But I think that makes him cooler.


----------



## AlyssaAC (May 29, 2019)

Pietro's not too bad to me, but I dislike clowns in real life, so I'm not sure if I like him or not. My close friend doesn't though. >.>


----------



## WolfyWolf (May 30, 2019)

I got him in my first of two packs of amiibo cards, and at the time, he was the only one I really liked (maybe besides Melba). Think I was kind of drawn to him just because he stands out. His brightness is kind of adorable to me.

Although, then when I read the Wiki on where his name "possibly" comes from, seems kind of creepy.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (May 30, 2019)

Pietro is an angel and I feel bad for all the time I spent hating on him because he looked like a clown. He was in a previous town of mine and I hated him, but then he grew on me and now I love him and want to protect him from all the haters.


----------



## pinkbunny (May 30, 2019)

I don't like him if I'm being completely honest hahahahah I don't know what it is but I just hate clowns so much ;n; I find them creepy and I don't need them in my games lol

I'm also not a massive fan of the smug personality type so there's another reason that's more rational.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (May 30, 2019)

He's a bit odd to me lol


----------



## Lavillo (Jun 6, 2019)

His character design is so cool and cute!! I adore the effort that was put into him, with all the colors and “face paint.”

- - - Post Merge - - -

His character design is so cool and cute!! I adore the effort that was put into him, with all the colors and ?face paint.?


----------

